
Why Brutalism is the hottest trend in web design - mijustin
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/spark/322-web-brutalism-millennial-interests-and-more-1.3602286/why-brutalism-is-the-hottest-trend-in-web-design-1.3602292
======
officialchicken
Béton brut[0] is great for defensive structures or creating a sense of
massiveness or permanence. It is quite literally 'brutal' due to the 'visual
weight' of the l'object du art.

There are real technology innovations in the casting of concrete and concrete
construction techniques (continuous casting, on-site rebar formation, etc)
used in this style.

Where is the unseen innovation in these web sites? Where is the heaviness,
permanence, and sense of longevity? I'd argue it's really just high-contrast
minimalism, with an emphasis on laziness.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%A9ton_brut](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%A9ton_brut)

------
mijustin
When I was 13, I remember being blown away by the game Doom. It had a 3D
engine, graphics and sound like I'd never seen before. At about 2.25 MB it
took 40 minutes on my dial up modem.

Nowadays, the _average web page_ is bigger than that. That's insane.

I think we're going to see a return to lightweight websites. Simple. Focused
on the words.

~~~
cylinder
The reason sites aren't lightweight is because the publishers want you to view
ads and click on to other internal links to view more ads.

~~~
fucking_tragedy
Also, front-end frameworks and thousands of lines of unnecessary Javascript.

------
ommunist
A web page, where all the useful information is in sound files, that I have to
download and listen up to? That is indeed brutal. I can read 10x time faster
than listen. Please put the wording to text. Save my time. Besides text files
are much more compact than audio files.

